
To Seem Confident, Women Have to Be Seen as Warm - wpietri
https://hbr.org/2016/07/to-seem-confident-women-have-to-be-seen-as-warm
======
wpietri
Relevant here because it's "a study analyzing the judgments that colleagues
made regarding the competence and warmth of 236 engineers working in project
teams at a multinational software development company."

